# anyone in nottingham area, very cute hammie for sale



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

DWARF HAMSTER + CAGE, Hamsters in Nottingham | Pets For Sale


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Aww, he's so cute


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Look at this little cutie - I would love her.

8 month old dwarf hamster, Hamsters in Bristol | Pets For Sale

Look at the cage she is kept in though.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Look at this little cutie - I would love her.
> 
> 8 month old dwarf hamster, Hamsters in Bristol | Pets For Sale
> 
> Look at the cage she is kept in though.


I think we can guess why it bites then, poor thing


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> I think we can guess why it bites then, poor thing


Just what I was thinking. I so wish she was near me.


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

I would love that gorgeous little dwarf and would snap her up but it's abit too far away 

As for that other hamster in that cage. Thats dreadful. Made me really sad seeing that


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I messaged about the dwarf, not heard anything back though. I would have phoned but it's a premium rate service and I don't have a landline.

Not that I really need another hammy, Merlin and Acorn fill my living room quite well enough on their own.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

He's still available, I think I may have gained another hamster. He'll need a cage extension though, he's in a Crittertrail Discovery at the moment


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

OK, off to collect him at 6pm. That will be another afternoon searching Ebay for cages then


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

aww congrats! where abouts in east mids are you?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in Loughborough


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> OK, off to collect him at 6pm. That will be another afternoon searching Ebay for cages then


ooh which one are you collecting??? I was tempted by the one in Bristol thats not that far away from me...


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm getting the robo from Nottingham


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> I'm getting the robo from Nottingham


noooo I wanted you to say you were getting the one from bristol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ARGHHH someone please give me a reason why I shouldn't take her....


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Go on Flissy, you know you want to


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

you shouldn't take her because she lovessssss her cage and the wide options of toys she has, and the fact her owner is bored of her so has to pass her onto someone, who could give her love and toys and fun. :blushing: and that is why you shouldn't get her


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> you shouldn't take her because she lovessssss her cage and the wide options of toys she has, and the fact her owner is bored of her so has to pass her onto someone, who could give her love and toys and fun. :blushing: and that is why you shouldn't get her


haha im not at all put off by the fact that she bites... probably cos she gets grabbed by her current owners! i just dont think my boyfriend/mum would be too happy with me... lol.

she could live in my savic peggy.........


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmmm. I live in Bristol, i could quite easily go and get the little dwarf...


Don't tempt me


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Phenobarbie said:


> Hmmmm. I live in Bristol, i could quite easily go and get the little dwarf...
> 
> Don't tempt me


hahaha you go and get her so I don't have to!

I really want her now though...... noooooooooooes!!!


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I've got a spare cage cambridge size as well, waiting until i find something...

Nahh, i'm waiting on a little black hamster 

You go and rescue him


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

flissy if you don't get that one, u'll just have to get this one. hamster starter kit everthing you , Hamsters in Bristol | Pets For Sale

cage is shocking


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

!!!!!!!
@ that link, that is where i bought RAMBO FROM.
THE CAGE IS SO SMALL.

There are beautiful long hairs though 

I nearly went back to get another one, but had to resist.
They are kepy in horrible conditions.
When i emptied his bed, it had mould growing in it, where it had obviously not been cleaned out for a long time!!!!!


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Phenobarbie said:


> !!!!!!!
> @ that link, that is where i bought RAMBO FROM.
> THE CAGE IS SO SMALL.
> 
> ...


 whyyy do they have soo many? no need for cages like that, when a bin cage could easily be made and cheaper. makes me mad!


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

(Sorry for double post)

Also, they had about 8 hamsters when i went there, but only one was in a huge cage, about the size of a freddy2, maybe a bit smaller, because 'that was the only one who liked to climb'
Clearly, that one was not for sale!
In the advert it says one, but they have loads from an 'accidental' litter, though he told me there were more due soon!

Clearly just breeding and breeding for money 

Rambo has gone to my friend now, and he is the friendliest hamster ever, though =/


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Phenobarbie said:


> I've got a spare cage cambridge size as well, waiting until i find something...
> 
> Nahh, i'm waiting on a little black hamster
> 
> You go and rescue him


Hahaha but I'm not supposed to... maybe it can just be a surprise lol. Just emailed to ask where they are located out of curiosity as I can't really get anywhere other than the centre of Bristol...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Phenobarbie said:


> (Sorry for double post)
> 
> Also, they had about 8 hamsters when i went there, but only one was in a huge cage, about the size of a freddy2, maybe a bit smaller, because 'that was the only one who liked to climb'
> Clearly, that one was not for sale!
> ...


thats really sad but I'm glad Rambo has a good home now


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

i thought about breeding, had about 4 homes for sure i could think of, but i didn't want to take the risk in case something went wrong, and i knew it was just for me to see the cute hammies really. maybe one day but it takes a lot of dedication and not just random breeding and selling like this person seems to be doing!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> i thought about breeding, had about 4 homes for sure i could think of, but i didn't want to take the risk in case something went wrong, and i knew it was just for me to see the cute hammies really. maybe one day but it takes a lot of dedication and not just random breeding and selling like this person seems to be doing!


yeah I'd really like to breed a litter of hamsters... but there are so many out there who need rescuing 

i wanted to see cute baby sausages lol 

Sooo tempted by the little russian girl..... noooooooooooooooooooo I don't know what to do D:


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> i thought about breeding, had about 4 homes for sure i could think of, but i didn't want to take the risk in case something went wrong, and i knew it was just for me to see the cute hammies really. maybe one day but it takes a lot of dedication and not just random breeding and selling like this person seems to be doing!


Yes.

Well, he said that because of the 'accidental litter' they had to go out and buy loads of small cheaper cages to separate the babies, which i thought was fair enough tbh.

until he said there were more due .___.

He also offered to sell me the dad of the babies, for the same price as the babies themselves, who is over a year old


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Flissy said:


> yeah I'd really like to breed a litter of hamsters... but there are so many out there who need rescuing
> 
> i wanted to see cute baby sausages lol
> 
> Sooo tempted by the little russian girl..... noooooooooooooooooooo I don't know what to do D:


Do it 

Also, the guy i got rambo from, also might still have the 2 little russians in that HUGE CAGE which is full of SO MANY TOYS, wand they are played with SO OFTEN.
Oh, but theres a SLIGHT chance that they might bite you, but they've never bitten him apparently.... :mad2:


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> yeah I'd really like to breed a litter of hamsters... but there are so many out there who need rescuing
> 
> i wanted to see cute baby sausages lol
> 
> Sooo tempted by the little russian girl..... noooooooooooooooooooo I don't know what to do D:


it's true, but strangely in the areas i live in there never seen to be any, which i suppose is a good thing, ive only ever seem one syrian in [email protected] and i went to look around, went back and she was being bought


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> yeah I'd really like to breed a litter of hamsters... but there are so many out there who need rescuing
> 
> i wanted to see cute baby sausages lol
> 
> Sooo tempted by the little russian girl..... noooooooooooooooooooo I don't know what to do D:


i say wait till they reply, if it isn't that far then goooooooooooooooooo be a hero/heroin (sp) if she is far then your decision is made for you


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> i say wait till they reply, if it isn't that far then goooooooooooooooooo be a hero/heroin (sp) if she is far then your decision is made for you


Yes I think I will do that... what if they offer to meet me in the town though


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yes I think I will do that... what if they offer to meet me in the town though


Just go and get him/her


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Phenobarbie said:


> Just go and get him/her


Not helping!


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Not helping!


yea we are! we are helping the hamster derrrrrrr


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> yea we are! we are helping the hamster derrrrrrr


hahaha i just want to give her a better home... even though she would live in my peggy cage to start off with i think its an ok size for a dwarf.... it would be an improvement anyway


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

FIGHT! FIGHT! fIGHT! 

someone save the hammie please


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah a peggy is probably a good size for a dwarf.

Infact!

My syrian is in a peggy 

Only thing is, she has free range of my room for about 6hours a day when she's awake.
And just uses the cage as her bed


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Phenobarbie said:


> Yeah a peggy is probably a good size for a dwarf.
> 
> Infact!
> 
> ...


hahahah that sounds cool! I wish I could have Sausage free ranging in my room but I think he would probably get lost under my bed as its messy in my room :blushing:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

she has already been sold


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww that's a shame, not with that horrible cage I hope.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Aww that's a shame, not with that horrible cage I hope.


i know i hope not either


----------

